# Pole mounting the slimline dish



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I know from searching you need an 2" od pole to mount this dish, but 2" isn't really 2" is it? What do I need to buy and can I get it at say Lowes. I would like to avoid the adapter if i can?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The mounting clamp on the dish is designed for a 2" OD pipe. The band clamp has very little leeway, you must use 2" OD exactly.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

davring said:


> The mounting clamp on the dish is designed for a 2" OD pipe. The band clamp has very little leeway, you must use 2" OD exactly.


i know, but pipe sold as 2"od is really 1.9" isn't it. What do i ask for when i go to buy real 2" pipe?


----------



## BimmerImmer (Aug 31, 2007)

I used 1.5" galvanized steel pipe (from Home Depot).
The nominal outer diameter is 1.9", but this can vary a little.
If you have a micrometer, you might want to take it with you...
The installer had to torque the nuts quite a bit to make it secure, but I don't think it's going anywhere  

-Brian


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

The 1 1/2" I.D. black plastic pipe sleeve over a 1 5/8" O.D. pipe or tubing works great. And gets you right to 2". Use about 6" of the plastic pipe and cut it length ways to get it over the pipe.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Dave Carney said:


> The 1 1/2" I.D. black plastic pipe sleeve over a 1 5/8" O.D. pipe or tubing works great. And gets you right to 2". Use about 6" of the plastic pipe and cut it length ways to get it over the pipe.


The mounting bracket "likes" 2" OD. 2" OD aluminum antenna masts _are_ available. If you put something < 2" OD into the bracket, you risk having a mount that is out of plumb - something you _really_ don't want.

There are 2" sleeve adapters from Solid Signal, etc. , but unless you've got a short mast, you're sort of asking for trouble physical strength wise. Don't forget to put a bolt through the mast below ground level so it won't turn in the concrete, and check the plumb periodically while it's "setting." I let mine cure for 2 days before I mess with them. If it's not slap up against the side of your house, it'll need grounding with an 8' ground rod.


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

Long story short, you're gonna want _exactly_ 2 inch OD, not quasi-2" OD, for best results.

And no, it isn't terribly easy to find.

Here you can see my 2" OD sleeve mounted over (and bolted through 8 times) my old 1 5/8ths pole


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

IF all you can get is a 1.9 

peak the dish then

1) torque down the clamp to a resonable pressure

2) drill an undersized hole and put a self tapping tech screw in it .. that will prevent any movement


----------



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

Dave Carney said:


> Use about 6" of the plastic pipe and cut it length ways to get it over the pipe.


I did exactly that, and it worked great! 
1 5/8" OD pipe with a sleeve of a 
1 1/2" ID black plastic pipe


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

Looking good there. I think some people believe that somehow this will not work properly or will be loose or something, but no way. That plastic pipe is tight on the pole even before you clamp it, which makes it bulletproof. It's rock solid and already tested in Kansas daily, and thunderstorm winds.  Here's mine. 10' length of DOM tubing (rollcage tubing), 3 1/2' of it in the ground, double spiked in 2 different directions with .250" diameter steel rod, set in 240 pounds of concrete. 2 monopoles.


----------



## jrd4849 (May 24, 2007)

Go ahead and use the 1.5" pipe or 1.5" rigid conduit. Make a sleeve out of .035" aluminum shim stock or flashing. OD with then be 1.97" and will work great with the AT9 or AU9 mount. Two to three 80# bags of concrete in a 2.5' to 3' hole and you will be good to go. As others have said make sure you put a long bolt through the bottom on the pole to prevent twisting.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Solid Signal sells a 12" adapter that will get tested tomorrow when I get my HR20 + slimline installed. I'm glad your setup works in Kansas cause I'm in OK and we get our fair share of high winds.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

You can use 2" OD exhaust tubing. Heavy duty aluminized straight tubing is sold by the foot at most NAPA stores. Quite inexpensive, strong and the "exact" size.


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

This will not move if you properly anchor it !! 

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=8189&step=4&showunits=inches&id=198&top_cat=197


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

Tebbens said:


> This will not move if you properly anchor it !!
> 
> http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=8189&step=4&showunits=inches&id=198&top_cat=197


$75 for 6' thats a bargain!


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I used this configuration also and it worked great. I used a 8' pole for greater ground depth and I secured it to my split rail fence with monopoles. I have some pictures floating around here somewhere.
1 5/8" OD pipe with a sleeve of a 
1 1/2" ID black plastic pipe


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

I bought a pole at home improvement store that is used for cyclone fencing, eight feet long and I think it was about 1.75" diameter, used a pole driver and drove it about 3'+ into the ground. Then used a foot long 2" OD exhaust pipe from the auto parts store - only cost about $4 along with a muffler clamp to secure it to the cyclone fencing post. Works like a charm, reasonably priced, and without the plastic that some are using it grounds itself.
Come to think of it, I didn't use the clamp, the exhaust pipe was an adapter - with different diameters at each end. I placed it on the fence post and drove them on as a unit. The exhasut pipe ended up "wedging" itself onto the fence post as I drove it on. I know that there was plenty of force placed on it, as when I was through driving I had a 1/2" mushroom on the top of the pipe that I had to saw off.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go to local fencing supply. Ask for 2" OD schedule 40 pipe. They will cut it to length for you. Long Fence in this area. About $3.00 / ft.


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

I used 1.5" Galvanized Pipe plus a plastic shim made from a 1.5" PVC plumbing trap extension - Slit the long way and pushed over the pipe. This gets the pipe which measures about 1.75" OD up to about 1.9". Real solid.

I've read that 2" Metal electrical conduit will work too, but can't vouch for it first hand.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a good source of almost any type of metal tube/pipe available.

http://www.metalsdepot.com/

Two inches exactly is actually a very tight fit for the DTV 5 LNB dishes.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

I got mine at a muffler shop. They will have the perfect size pipe. Take your mount with you and they can fit it.


----------



## tw0053 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dave Carney said:


> The 1 1/2" I.D. black plastic pipe sleeve over a 1 5/8" O.D. pipe or tubing works great. And gets you right to 2". Use about 6" of the plastic pipe and cut it length ways to get it over the pipe.


How far did you make your length wise cuts?


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Here's a much simpler idea to get an exactly 2 inch mount.

Use a green farmer's "T" post and a 1.65 OD chain link fence galvanized line post fitted ove it. The green spade like blade at the bottom keeps the pole from turning.

Use an adapter like this one on eBay;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150163612351&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=005

I hear that this assembly is superstrong, especially if you fill it with a concrete grout or motar.


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

tw0053 said:


> How far did you make your length wise cuts?


All the way (6 or 7"). You're putting a 1 5/8" diameter into a 1 1/2" diameter, have to split it so it will spread.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Why bother to save a few bucks?

Get the ones with the exact 1-5/8" inside and 2 inch outside.

It's worth it to avoid frustration.

Today, most ABS drain pipe sold is lightweight crushable cellular. It is also more subseptable to UV degrading than solid non-cellular PVC.


----------



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

Dave Carney said:


> All the way... have to split it so it will spread.


After cutting it all the way, I used (my wife's) kitchen butane torch to heat up the 'back' so it was more pliable and could easily fit on the post.



Mike500 said:


> Why bother to save a few bucks?
> Get the ones with the exact 1-5/8" inside and 2 inch outside.


For me, it wasn't to save a couple bucks, but what was readily available from a home improvement store on the weekend.


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, money was not really a consideration for me either. I had all this stuff on hand but the monopoles, which came from Ebay.


----------

